# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Проблема с Mdaemon.

## pavel99

Здравствуйте.

Возникла проблема с Mdaemon.

Заключается в следующем:

1) Некоторые письма теряются;

2) Некоторые письма не доходят;

3) Каждое отправленное письмо сопровождается следующим тесктом:

221 See ya in cyberspace.

Проверял место на жестком диске более чем предостаточно...(десятки гигабайт)

Помогите в решении пробелемы.

Подскажите, куда копать и где ошибки.

Заранее спасибо.

----------

